
Ask HN: Are you still using React-Native although it wasnt relicensed by FB? - lalalathrow
I know it may be far away, but my imagination doesn&#x27;t allow me to learn react-native knowing the license issues.<p>In the worst scenario I imagine Facebook copies my app (just like it did with snapchat) and then I can&#x27;t sue them or anything since I&#x27;ve used React-Native. 
Can someone please tell me if this would be possible?<p>I don&#x27;t care if I have the chance of making such an app or not. Because if I&#x27;m not that person, then someone else will be. And I hate the Idea that Facebook will have all the legal ground to copy the idea and not get sued in the process, just because the app was made with React-Native.
======
buliam
I’m not sure that in the scenario you’re suggesting (Facebook copying your
app) you would have any legal ground to stand on to sue them regardless of
whether the app was made with React Native or not. This is based on the fact
that Snapchat also didn’t sue Facebook for copying their app/features, even
though they would presumably have the financial resources to do so, which, I
believe, is not the case for most of us here.

I just started
[http://madewithreactnative.com](http://madewithreactnative.com) where I’m
interviewing developers and teams who have made apps with React Native and
none of them, so far, have mentioned anything about the license, so personally
I think you should go for it (obviously biased opinion, since I am quite fond
of React Native).

And even if you are not going to use React Native in any of your own projects
I still think learning it could be beneficial as you could leverage that
knowledge to make apps for other people, in which case you personally wouldn’t
have to worry about any legal issues.

------
owebmaster
My mindset is that having problems with Facebook will be a lot better than not
having. So I'm using react-native as much as I can.

